# User Reputations



## sm2501 (May 24, 2006)

This software is pretty neat. I was reading about user reputations. On each post there is a small balance scale icon on the blue bar. You can press that button to rate the quality of the post that you are reading. There are different levels that I will let you fiquire out as they happen. Read more here-

_User Reputations:
vBulletin's user reputation system provides a way of rating users based on the quality of their posts. Users on your forums can add or subtract reputation points from other users by clicking the reputation link in their posts. You can set restrictions on the giving and taking away of reputation points by users in your vBulletin options.

User reputations allow the users in your community to tell vBulletin which users are quality and which users are not. And in response to user feedback, vBulletin has the ability to label and reward users for the quality of their posts, as is indicated by their reputation._

Let's have fun with this!

Scott McCaskey
www.thecabe.com


----------



## militarymonark (May 24, 2006)

thats different i've never seen anything like it. I wonder how i'll rate.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2006)

does the little green light right above the AIM guy mean the member is on line? also how do you see your reputation? and whats up with the training wheels?
thanx.


----------



## militarymonark (May 24, 2006)

oh great im just a lil' knee scuffer i feel pretty low but at least now Im member #13 lol i just got to get my posts up to 430 again


----------



## sm2501 (May 24, 2006)

37fleetwood said:
			
		

> does the little green light right above the AIM guy mean the member is on line? also how do you see your reputation? and whats up with the training wheels?
> thanx.




Ok, the trainign wheels and knee scuffer signify the amount of posts that you have posted. The more post's, the designation will change. The little green box signifies the reputation. If you pass your cursor over the green box, you will see your name and your reputation level.


----------



## JO BO (May 24, 2006)

Exciting new concept! So far it appears those who post pics garnish a higher rating.I've got to get my camera fixed. SL's  JO BO


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 24, 2006)

how long do you think it will be before we all forget to rate posts? sorry to be so cynical just curious.
thanx


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Rated? Do I have to zip up now?*

You all get a ratting Lower than whale poop.  I'm messing with ya.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2014)

SchwinnSpangler said:


> You all get a ratting Lower than whale poop.  I'm messing with ya.




The thread was created way before man was known to exist.  bwahaha!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 16, 2014)

Geez, I bet there are quite a few members younger than this thread.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Geez, I bet there are quite a few members younger than this thread.




Most of us joined after this thread started. I dont see a scale on blue bar of any thread. Where is it? I'm curious about user Reputation....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## tripple3 (Dec 17, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


>




Oh. So the "Thread Rating" adds or subtracts "reputation points" for the user who started the thread?
It also said to see your score move your mouse over the "GreenBox" ? which is now "Thumbs Up" ??
and now 37fleetwood took a Screenshot ???
Im trying to improve but I got no skilz...


----------



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2014)

I remember when the Break Room was only a page or two long and we had pretty women, non nonsense from Boris, and no music. The Schwinn guys didn't have their own subforum, the vintage BMX and vintage mtn bike subforums were almost entirely empty, and the CABE was a still a fairly new site with few members. I joined about two years after this thread was posted. I started restoring bicycles around 2004 or 2005. I said 2006 before, but I found evidence that reminded me I went back further and started at an even younger age. I started around the time I was in jr high apparently.


----------

